# Magnetron brighter repeats



## joechip (Jul 24, 2022)

EDIT: corrected cap numbers, I had an earlier version of the doc buil

Hi everyone,

First time posting here. I'd like to make myself a Magnetron build, but I was wondering how to get brighter repeats, either on a switch or with a potentiometer. I know it could introduce a bit more noise with longer delay times, but that's fine with me.

So I've been thinking of switching C4 and /or C17 from 2n2 to 1n, or alternatively, switching C15 from 22n to 10n maybe.

What do you guys think would be the most effective solution? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dan0h (Jul 24, 2022)

The evil owl by effects layouts (basically the magnetron minus the modulation) has a cut pot which allows you to basically eq tweak the repeats. You might want to check out how they incorporated their cut pot on pins 12 &13 of the Pt chip.


----------



## joechip (Jul 24, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> The evil owl by effects layouts (basically the magnetron minus the modulation) has a cut pot which allows you to basically eq tweak the repeats. You might want to check out how they incorporated their cut pot on pins 12 &13 of the Pt chip.



Thanks, the circuit is actually a bit different, at least it sounds very different to my ears! But yeah I'll have a look.

A simple bright switch would be good for me I think


----------



## Dan0h (Jul 24, 2022)

joechip said:


> Thanks, the circuit is actually a bit different, at least it sounds very different to my ears! But yeah I'll have a look.
> 
> A simple bright switch would be good for me I think


Noob here when it comes to understanding the tweaking of schematics. 

I would mod my Magnetron with a bright switch or Pot if available. It’s a great idea and one of the best features of the Evil owl to my ears. I found those two side by side are very similar in sound, at least my builds of them. 

One of the resident gurus here will most likely have a very simple cap swap to achieve this.


----------



## swyse (Jul 24, 2022)

R16 and C12 make a low pass filter at the end of the PT2399 portion of the circuit, I'd consider playing with those if I wanted brighter repeats.


----------



## joechip (Jul 24, 2022)

swyse said:


> R16 and C12 make a low pass filter at the end of the PT2399 portion of the circuit, I'd consider playing with those if I wanted brighter repeats.



I had an earlier version of the schematic sorry, I just corrected my initial post. 

Thanks for the idea, yes I guess I could even put C12 on a switch. Wondering if C17 would make more of a difference though. Guess I'd have to try!


----------



## ICTRock (Jul 25, 2022)

if you used a DPDT on/off/on with say a 10n cap on the center lugs and a 12n on one end of the switch and a 33n on the other you could have three values 370Hz (dark), 1592Hz (bright), 723Hz (stock).


----------



## joechip (Jul 25, 2022)

ICTRock said:


> if you used a DPDT on/off/on with say a 10n cap on the center lugs and a 12n on one end of the switch and a 33n on the other you could have three values 370Hz (dark), 1592Hz (bright), 723Hz (stock).



Thanks a lot, that's a really neat idea! Even an SPDT would work since they're all going to ground


----------

